# 30x10x12 Silverbacks mounted up!!!



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Here's a few pics, 29's are still on the bike, got them sold. Putting on my extreme lift tommorow :rockn: getting rid of the highlifter lift (sold already too)














































LINED UP PERFECTLY!!! Could not ask for much more...I'm in love right now


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

man they look awesome :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

sweet.


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

When did they come out with 30's for 12" wheels???


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

looks good....hope you have some good axles!!!


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

thought they werent supposed to come out til later in the year


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks good! Judging from your pic, looks like they might be a touch taller than the 30x14s. I had 29.5 laws and 30" backs(14" rim) and i know the backs were a pinch taller, but in your comparison looks like there may be a little more difference.


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice man!!!:rockn:


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I think they are bigger than the 14" version. Cromazone has them on his bike in 14" and everything on the 12" looks bigger (optical illusion) but my lugs seem bigger for some reason. Ahhh we will see


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

did they make a 30x12x12


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I'm with the rest of yall. When did they start making the 30 in 12? Looks like I have to dig into my stash


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

No, only 10 wide


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

Wish i would have saw this 2 weeks ago... lol i really wanted 10s instead of 9s and wouldve saved money on the rims


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

Ya i might have a set of 29.5's for sale here soon. I wanna test a set of backs. These look awesome. The lugs appear bigger than the 14" version.


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

If ya don't mind me askin.....how much n where'd u get'm?? Those are saaaaaawwwwweeeeeet!


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ya i no 2 weeks ago orderd mine and now they got 12s lol


----------



## hudsonmicah (Mar 22, 2010)

I didnt realize they were making them for the 12" rim either???


----------



## dsbray (Jan 7, 2010)

They Look great for Aerating your lawn!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

For those who were asking about my snorkels...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Sweet Man!! That rad relocate looks awesome as well, Very clean!!!


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

jrpro how much ground clearance u got now


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Ricky they be lookin good, now we gotta test em this weekend


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

T-Money said:


> jrpro how much ground clearance u got now


I got wierd measurements, I just did it...

17 floorboards
17 at rear
15 at front

shocks are all the way up on a 2" lift



lilbigtonka said:


> Ricky they be lookin good, now we gotta test em this weekend


Heck yea we will! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: Now lets see some MUDDY pics!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

They came out the end of last month is what Gorilla said. Nice Tires! Silverbacks FTW!!!!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I'll have some good pics after this weekend at ******* yacht club!


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

o ya 2 more days till red neck yatch club and ricky and i get our panda bear tires dirty for first time


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yall some monkey rookies now hahaha


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ya ricky just had to be like me his laws cant compet with panda bear tires


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

We don't even know how they work yet! For me it was laws $687 or backs $614...I'll try the backs loll


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

dont lie rick, you and me both know backs look killer, both get you same places just backs have the plus off looking good on the trailer too lol. now we gotta rub it in on matt (offroadin) to get rid of his baby 29.5 hahahaah


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice can't go wrong with black and camo and BACKS FTW.


----------



## deucehatchbacks (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks good man! I wish I knew they were coming out with 30's for 12 inch wheels...I would have taken my Outlaws off my 212's and bought a set! Oh well, my 30" Mudzillas will work til I get a set of 32's!


----------



## cmills (Oct 12, 2009)

im kinda second guess 'bout gettin some now if all you got is 17 inches. i have an extreme 2 inch with 27 mud bit%#s with my shocks adjusted halfway and i have 16 3/4 inch at the footrest and rear diff. thats on a 2007 BF 750. i still really like the tires(gorillas) though, them mudbit#$s are good tires they just dont grab in reverse and they really arent to good in the sand, they bury easily.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

2005-2007 sit higher. The tires are a true 30. You should have about an inch and a half over mine. And my shocks are worn out.


----------



## 05fcpbrute (Oct 5, 2009)

what would you charge me to make a rad guard like yours and ship to 23868? thanks


----------



## cmills (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah they make your 29.5's look more than a 1/2 shorter in that one pic.


----------



## MS Mud Militia (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow. It looks great. I need some new shoes and these may be what i get. Nice.


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

do you have a clutch kit on the brute and what kind? i have a set of 30 backs ordered and wanted to know if it will spin them over stock or not


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

12BF you will be ableto turn them but the most common set up is Almond Primary and Red Secondary. 

Ricky - Were we just talking about these tires over the weekend....look a little familar lol. The Tires are on my buddy popokawidave's bike now.


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

alright, ive got the springs ordered and just hope i dont break any axles lol


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

what would any of you get 28 or 30in backs? i want a silverback but dont want to put a bunch of money in axles and so on, i play in gumbo mud and i go to alot of mud rides but i take it easy on the bike, i was just curious what yal would think


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

28's in that case


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

i got 28's on mine. no problems yet


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

30's with gold primary red secondary was fine


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

well i ordered the almond primary and red sec, ill try that and may try lighter spring on primary since the 12's have diff flyweights than older brutes


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

12bf750blackbetty said:


> alright, ive got the springs ordered and just hope i dont break any axles lol


 
its all about thumb control.


----------

